# Best Hair Straightener?



## Kimberleylotr (May 17, 2006)

For my 1year with my boy he siad one thing he'll get me is a GHD cos i none stop talk about them. lol! And i would say a GHD is the best but just wanna hear anyones else opinions on the suject, What hair straightener do you think is the best?


----------



## pinkbundles (May 17, 2006)

i love my babylis pro.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 17, 2006)

i would have to say the CHI


----------



## LVA (May 17, 2006)

another Chi lova!!

diff ppl have dif opinions on the best straightener, U'd see what i mean if u do a search.

imo- good straighteners run @ around $100 - $200

Ceramic Hair Iron?

Chi Straightening Iron

Flat Irons

Chi Hair Straightener

Another Sedu Flat Iron Question

The maxiglide!

Ceramic Flat Iron questons r/o

Tourmaline Flat iron vs. Ceramic Flat iron

Flat irons: CHI vs Sedu

Hi- and flat iron advice

Chi vs Other ceramic hair straightener

Maxius Maxiglide Hair Straightener &amp; other flat irons

HTH


----------



## Very_Tammy (May 17, 2006)

I use the Maxiglide by Maxius. It's amazing! I don't even have to blow dry my hair straight first, it just straightens by itself. The only thing I don't like is that by only using the iron, I lose some volume, but hey all the irons do this to me, so I can deal with it. If I'm not too lazy at the time, I'll just blow dry the roots first, then use the iron for the rest of the hair.


----------



## LittleRumor (May 17, 2006)

I use the ionic corioliss iron. It has plates that are made of 100% ceramic (only a few irons claim this) and release ions on your hair to "nuetralize" it so it will stay flat (or curly) until you wash it.

Regardless, you should only use ceramic irons or curlers even though they cost a ton! I got mine on ebay for $80, and it's pink


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 17, 2006)

I love my CHI too!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* another Chi lova!!diff ppl have dif opinions on the best straightener, U'd see what i mean if u do a search.

imo- good straighteners run @ around $100 - $200

=

HTH

Yeah the GHD is gunna cost about $350+


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* Yeah the GHD is gunna cost about $350+ wow! You have a nice boyfriend !!


----------



## LVA (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* wow! You have a nice boyfriend !!



ditto .... 
.. but i'd never give up my chi for anything else ..... i think for the quality of chi ... it's a great investment


----------



## icecastles (May 18, 2006)

I love my sedu!


----------



## blackmettalic (May 18, 2006)

CHI! It is known as the best mainly because they use real ceramic, not fake coated stuff. My stylist told me they have the rights to a great mine in (I believe Korea) where they get their ceramic. Anyway, it is the best because good ceramic closes your cuticles, it doesn't open them up, creating damage. ;


----------



## carinapieries (May 18, 2006)

wow GHDs are really expensive in the US. I bought mine brand new for Â£100 from my hairdresser. They are the best straighteners in my opinion and Ive tried loads!


----------



## Maja (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting the links Kim


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i love my babylis pro. Me too !!!


----------



## gwenivypage (May 24, 2006)

I have the Chi as well, and I think it works great!! I can definitely feel the difference compared to my old straightening iron. I got it on eBay for like 80 bucks...I think that's a good deal?


----------



## BlackRose (May 24, 2006)

I use Remington Pro Slim straightener, the plates are Ceramic &amp; Teflon so it doesnt stick.

I've had it for about two years now, it cost me Â£30=$56

Great value for money!


----------



## christinexo (May 25, 2006)

i LOVE my chi


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (May 25, 2006)

hehe i have a $30 remington wet2straight. my 1st and only....so i can't compare to anything but it works for me!


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 25, 2006)

I have a maxiglide and it straightens my hair perfectly. I have kinky damn near nappy hair and the maxiglide just glides through it


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 26, 2006)

I know everyone says it, and everyone has it now - but I loooove my Chi - it really works wonders and I have yet to see a split end (I used to have then pretty bad)!


----------



## AerynGirl (May 26, 2006)

I use Hot Tools Ceramic Straightener along with Ionic heatshield spray and it works well for me.The Chi and the GHD must work very well from the other posts I have read.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 26, 2006)

what products are yall using with your flat irons?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 27, 2006)

You might like HealthySexyHair's "Soya want flat hair" spray... works great w/ irons


----------



## jaimelynn83 (May 27, 2006)

GHD it not worth the money.

Go for Paul Mitchell.. you can change the temp!


----------



## Lindabear (May 28, 2006)

this is hard, i want a chi or a ghd.


----------



## kenike (May 28, 2006)

i love HerStyler



www.herstyler.com


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2006)

The Sedu Is the best babyliss ruined my hair and the Chi wasnt quite good enoght I find the sedu,, straights it too much if u let it,,


----------



## Tesia (May 28, 2006)

I have a solia but my cousin has the sedu. Solia is okay but the sedu works wonders. It not only left my hair super straight but it left it shiny too. Go to folica.com. This is where i got my straightner. It has reviews and everything.


----------



## AerynGirl (May 28, 2006)

I think I'm sold on the sedu after seeing the before and after photos on the website.The heat protection spray I use is called (ion)Straight.You can get it at Sallys its what they recommend at the store and it works very well.


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2006)

I purchased the sedu on Folica as well u not gonna belive the quality of the sedu and how good it works look at my profiole pic how straight my hair is

Originally Posted by *AerynGirl* I think I'm sold on the sedu after seeing the before and after photos on the website.The heat protection spray I use is called (ion)Straight.You can get it at Sallys its what they recommend at the store and it works very well.


----------



## **Jen** (May 29, 2006)

I have two Chi's and they are both great...I have the thicker one and the thinner one. LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

Maxi glide &lt;3


----------



## Cheebs (May 30, 2006)

I find that most ceramic flat irons all work about the same. *Shrugs* I find that it's just technique that matters most.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 30, 2006)

I was watching tv yesterday night and watched an infomercial on Maxiglide straightner. I was just wondering if it is as good as the comercial made it to seem. I have curly hair and i have to blow dry then us a straightener to get the rest of the curl out of it. It usually takes about an hour to get done. And the Maxiglide seemed like god send. Just wanting to confirm its good reports.


----------



## michko970 (May 31, 2006)

Its the chi for me!

--- I am gonna have to try "soya want flat hair" spray.


----------



## Ricci (May 31, 2006)

Id get the Sedu ,its amazing

Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* I was watching tv yesterday night and watched an infomercial on Maxiglide straightner. I was just wondering if it is as good as the comercial made it to seem. I have curly hair and i have to blow dry then us a straightener to get the rest of the curl out of it. It usually takes about an hour to get done. And the Maxiglide seemed like god send. Just wanting to confirm its good reports.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 31, 2006)

I adore my Maxiglide. If you look in my album you'll see pictures of my hair before and after I used it : http://public.fotki.com/jamluv86/my_hair/january_2006/


----------



## Sarah84 (May 31, 2006)

Im addicted to my GHD's will never use anything else, they are fantastic. I also love the CHI which i got a pair of when i was in the US last year cause my GHDs wouldnt work out there they are really simular IMO just i need both cause neither work in the UK &amp; US


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* I was watching tv yesterday night and watched an infomercial on Maxiglide straightner. I was just wondering if it is as good as the comercial made it to seem. I have curly hair and i have to blow dry then us a straightener to get the rest of the curl out of it. It usually takes about an hour to get done. And the Maxiglide seemed like god send. Just wanting to confirm its good reports. Have you checked this thread HERE? It has some info on the Maxiglide


----------



## marshall1704 (Jun 1, 2006)

I LOVE MY CHI!! It's the best to me!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *carinapieries* wow GHDs are really expensive in the US. I bought mine brand new for Â£100 from my hairdresser. They are the best straighteners in my opinion and Ive tried loads! NZ


----------



## linda46125 (Jun 3, 2006)

my GHDs were worth every single penny of their Â£120 and more, i will never go back to anything else. only thing is im gonna go for the thin ones next time so i have more styling options with them as i bought the wide ones. theyre 2 year old at christmas so ill by some new ones then.


----------



## hann (Jun 6, 2006)

my hair is naturally straight. but i still use hair straightener. GHDs cost really cheap in singapore. about $40. however, they can be really expensive like about $150 or more.


----------



## sophette (Jun 6, 2006)

GHDs are the god of straightners.


----------

